# Hope I'm doing it right



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome and it sounds like you are feeding highly nutritious foods for Ruso. Yes, I do believe a toy can handle a chicken wing and there are people on this forum with toys who do feed them.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like your puppy is eating very well!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. Ruso is my first poodle, but I've had two dogs in the past. With the Orijen kibble I've had two different experiences: one of my old dogs did perfect with it and the other couldn't tolerate it (diarrhea). I think it's a good food, but not all dogs do well with it. Ruso, at this moment, is ok with the puppy version. Ziwipeak is also a high quality food, but very expensive here in Spain. With a larger dog it would be almost unaffordable, but with a toy I can manage ;-)


----------

